# Swift Bolero 630EW Fridge Freezer



## Alanmoya (Jun 7, 2010)

Our 2009 Swift Bolero 630EW was new in March 2010 and generally we are very pleased with it.
But during our first holiday the automatic change over of the fridge continually switched over to gas operation whilst on electric mains supply, despite manually switching over and even changing the mains supply input. we have checked the supply to the fridge and cannot find a fault. Can any one come up with a suggestion.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Have you tried turning off the gas ,to see if it will work on mains only ?
Is it working when the engine is running

Does your fridge display an error code ?

I would try the reset button,it has happened once or twice with our fridge,that appeared to do the trick.

I`m sure you have tried all these things :roll: 

Les


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi

I have had a similar problem with my Thetford, but decided it was not a problem at all.

When on low ampage hook up sites, my fridge would switch to gas when I boiled the kettle or had the water heater on. This never happens on 16 amp UK sites. I would have expected the whole lot to trip out, but not so.

Try plug the van in at home at see what happens.

Russell


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Its as rapide says above when the supply is very low particularly in Europe or when you use amps and hi power electric kettles the fridge will try for a higher/better power source

I had the very same issue in North wales on a low amp hook up.

Hope this helps a litlle
John


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I would also check your hook up cable for breaks or loose connections. Unless the fridge is faulty, it is "seeing" loss of mains input and resorting to gas, which is the next best option for it.
So it's loss of supply or reduction in supply power (cheap hook up cable causing loss?)


----------



## Alanmoya (Jun 7, 2010)

*Bolero 630EW*

Thank you everyone for the suggestions and comments, we have tried a different supply cable back at home with no change. the readout flags up Error 1 and spanner symbol. with gas turned off it still trys to go to gas. when engine running it is ok.

Dont know about a reset button so please advise where it is. Many thanks.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

I have a Thetford N150 and error one is

AC heater current is measured to be 75% below nominal current

action Contact Thetford service centre

Tel: 0114 273 8157 is Thetford UK

Hope this guides you along right track

regards

John and Sue


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Bolero 630EW*



Alanmoya said:


> Thank you everyone for the suggestions and comments, we have tried a different supply cable back at home with no change. the readout flags up Error 1 and spanner symbol. with gas turned off it still trys to go to gas. when engine running it is ok.
> 
> *Dont know about a reset button so please advise where it is. Many thanks.*




Reset button next to your readout flags,it`s a tiny plastic square button.

Les


----------

